# Best All-Around Texas Coast Boat



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

If you had to buy an all around boat to get across and fish the big bays and then get up shallow to pole across a foot or two of water, which boat(s)? Boat has to carry 6-7 people sometimes, the family? Is there even a boat that can do this?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

texasangler07 said:


> If you had to buy an all around boat to get across and fish the big bays and then get up shallow to pole across a foot or two of water, which boat(s)? Boat has to carry 6-7 people sometimes, the family? Is there even a boat that can do this?


If that boat exists let me know. A boat that can pole in a foot of water but can also hold 6-7 people?

Did I just take the April Fools bait?

That pontoon boat in the evinrude ad on the top of my page might work.


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't be poling with with 6-7 people in it.... Only with a couple.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm still in the design phase, but keep on the lookout. Should be available to the public around June of 2028.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

scb


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

texasangler07 said:


> I wouldn't be poling with with 6-7 people in it.... Only with a couple.


I guess are you talking poling down a shoreline, or just using a pole for a controlled drift? Big difference. Most boats that can hold 6-7 people "comfortably" will not be easy to do either with. The first option will be near impossible.

There is a used SCB for a steal in the classifieds. Price drop to 96K or something like that. What a deal.

Many a thread on here about best all around boats. Just like there are a lot of ethanol threads. A search for these will get you a good start.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Every body knows bay master is the best.


----------



## Cabo4 (May 2, 2013)

Check out the Haynie 24 ho or the bigfoot they handle the waves good and can get in decent shallow water but they are by no means a poling skiff


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1406010&highlight=haynie


----------



## texasangler07 (May 7, 2007)

I guess poling was a poor choice of words. I guess as long as I can troll or drift across 1'-2' of water I would be happy. I'll check out the Haynie. What y'all think about the Majek Extreme or the ShallowSport Sport 21'?


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

The only great big water technical poling skiff is the eastcape vantage. I've been in 3ft rollers and never once felt concerned with safety. Rides and eats chop like a bay boat. Truly a great boat and top of the line to boot. Those guys may be able to come up with some sort of seating arrangement to accommodate the larger crowd. Boat is wide enough to sit 3 across the back deck. As mentioned haynie is great but wouldn't want to pole it which basically goes for any bay boat. Look at a panga. can you add a trolling motor and just go standard bay boat? Why the need to pole a large crowd?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I'm biased but if you don't need to go over 60 and spend less than 60 I think it's hard to beat a JH B240. But I ain't poling it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

Torrent Cat 5


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are looking at the 21 shallowsport, you should probably think more on the lines of the 24. You are not poling that boat though.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

PHINS said:


> I'm biased but if you don't need to go over 60 and spend less than 60 I think it's hard to beat a JH B240. But I ain't poling it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm biased too, Phins. I have a B190 and the only thing I'd change is I might bump up to the B240. Of course, for strictly fly fishing, which I do 95% of the time, I'd probably go with an Outlaw.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Poling any boat that's over 20 feet and has a family on it is basically impossible to do effectively. Now, using a trolling motor for that purpose will work well. Since several biased 2Coolers have thrown in their 2 cents worth, I might as well too. The boat in the attached photo, a South Bay 240 HPD easily plays in less than a foot of water and has a remarkable smooth and dry ride in 3 foot chop. With 5 aboard it does around 45 mph. It's what we call an "HPD" High Performance Deck Boat. 24' long, 102" beam.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

PHINS said:


> I'm biased but if you don't need to go over 60 and spend less than 60 I think it's hard to beat a JH B240. But I ain't poling it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100%


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

South Bay is that an Outlaw? Crazy set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Dargel Kat...eats up chop both in the bays and offshore and will still get you into 12"-18" and can easily haul a family.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Gulf Coast....22-25.....it just happens to be an all around performer made for.....can you guess...?

:biggrin:


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

23' shoalwater Cat...skinny running....eats chop.....Poling? I have one of them new fangled push poles.....the one with the remote...lol


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I own a Shallow Sport...Look at the 24 ft, would be a great boat. I also second the Dargel Kat. This will probably be my next boat!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I've fished a lot out of a B240 and I own an Outlaw......if you wanna run in chop the B240 is your pick. If you wanna run REAL skinny, the Outlaw is hard to beat.......there's no comparison between the two.....IMO.....

You can run skinny or you can plow through chop.....but you can't do both....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Haynie 23 cat is about as good as it gets for all around performance. Holds 6 with plenty of room to spare, and 12" isn't a problem. Very efficient and takes the big stuff great too


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I might get some flak for this from the bay boat guys, even though I own a shallowsport, but I see nobody has mentioned boatright? The 22x92 I believe is the size and width, good boat, built to last, good family boat, good for salt and fresh water and hunting as well, will go shallower than you need it to, of course being a flat bottom obviously it'll ride rougher, but being that large I'm sure it'd help some crossing the bay, I could be wrong since I've never owned one but I've seen them crossing trinity in good 2-3' chop pretty well, just giving my input for what it's worth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I own a Boatright 1866, and although it can get skinny, it does not handle the full blown Galveston Bay snot very well. You'll take a beating and will get very wet with 3' chop and above. I usually don't go out if it's too windy. I fish Lake Conroe and Sommerville and SLP but like I said I bought it for fishing skinny at the coast and not tearing across the bay, and we go for white bass and cats at the lake, and those lakes can get snotty too. Maybe a 22' -24' v bow Boatright would be better for the chop and for more people. An 18 is good for 3, but 4 is a crowd. The B240 sounds and looks good to me for the OP.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I'll throw my 2 cents in. I have had a lot of boats through the years. From 12 foot john boats to 25 center console bay boats. Brands in include Dargel, Pathfinder, Mako, Wellcraft, Gulf Coast, Sea Chaser, Empire, and now I have a Haynie HO. Out of all of these the Haynie by far is my favorite. 

I fish Trinity, East Galveston, Sabine and Big Lake most of the time. All boats will do fine in calm water. The Haynie shines when it is rough as hell. You can still cover water at an amazing speed and not get beat up.

I have been in the Haynie 25 magnum that CapitainHebert has a link to for sale on the thread. His boat is why I went with mine. I could have purchased pretty much any bay boat made, but the Haynie suited my needs.

There you go. My 2 cents and maybe a couple more.
Shallow


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Look here:

http://www.southshoreboats.net/

Call and talk to Cliff directly with any questions. Cliff told that his boats are made with the same materials as Yellowfins without the purdy finish.

These are hard core fishing machines that can be customized anyway you want. I personally have a 24VDR and will probably be the last bay boat that I own. Every body has their opinion on which boat is best for galveston bay and there are many great boats to choose from. Try to test drive boats in advesre conditions.

Good luck in you search.

Drifter


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

23-24 Haynie Cat


----------



## KRW1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Parker Big Bay 2300


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

I own a Bluewave 2400 Pure Bay.
It meets your criteria....with the exception of poling. (that aint happening)
I can float in about a foot and run 60+ with an Evinrude 250HO.
I always putt out to deeper water but I would guess it needs about 2 ft to jump up in.
Takes chop well.
It'll carry your family in comfort and style for about 55-65K... depending on how you rig it out.

Here's one loaded out with t-top, top drive and a 300 Yammi


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

You should also consider the Tran XLR8.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haynie Big Foot. Big and comfortable, but the tunnel will get you through 6" in a pinch. Just don't set it down in less than a foot. 

It really depends on where you spend your time. If you stay in 2 to 3 feet, then any of the big liner style boats will do. If you like to get way back up in the back lakes, then you will need something more specialized, but those boats won't handle 6 people comfortably.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

texasangler07 said:


> If you had to buy an all around boat to get across and fish the big bays and then get up shallow to pole across a foot or two of water, which boat(s)? Boat has to carry 6-7 people sometimes, the family? Is there even a boat that can do this?


Shallow Sport X3.

Forget poling a boat that can fish 6-7. You put yourself in the 25' class with that one criteria. Big trolling motors make an excellent substitute.

Hole shot in a foot or two? A couple of the cats ( Torrent & Haynie) & the X3 can do that.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Might as well include the ElPescador 24'


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Following up on BoatRight....an 1866 is a completely different beast than a 2272 or 2472...I own a 2272, and the only complaint I have is when it gets nasty you are going to get wet. That being said I run shorelines in rough weather and get a pretty decent ride. Unlimited seating and rigging options...and they get fairly skinny run in 8-10. You will only buy it once and it will out last you and probably your kids. They are seriously tough boats...and virtually unsinkable. I did work there for a bit..and saw some pretty amazing stuff come through there...flipped upside down boats....drug on concrete boats.....sunk for months....beached wrecked..and we cleaned em, straightened and welded a bit and they all went back to the water...it made me a believer. Ive never ever had a person tell me they hated their boatright...just that they wanted the 2472 or 2272. Good luck brother and enjoy the shopping.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I hear ya Parafirediesel, thanks for the clarification on the 22 and 24 Boatrights. I agree with you 100 % and change my vote. I admit I have no experience with the larger hull models, and I would love a 2272. Usually it is just my wife and a friend, occasionally two guests and the platform is great to fish off even at 7 foot beam on top and 66" bottom. As I said I don't like to tear across a full blown choppy bay, but as you said running the shoreline is better and I have done that. Still got wet but not as bad. For the OP sounds like the 2272 or even better the 2472 would suit his needs, just add a few more cooler seats and life jackets and a trolling motor and you can get skinny and still negotiate the bay better. By the way, I'm holding on to the 1866. Perfect for me, and it's 20 years old. Oh, and I use the push pole and the 24 V 80# Trolling motor both.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Have you ever poled a big boat? It will wear you out in a few minutes flat. Based upon your thread, I think you are talking about 2 different boats. A boat that can carry 6-7 people would not be any fun to pole for any length of time-- just saying. the heavier the boat, the harder it is to pole and spin. Especially if your trying to go into the wind, it would be a nightmare. my .02


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

While we're wishing, a 2510 Bay Ranger.

https://www.rangerboats.com/models.cfm?mid=7253&gid=38


----------



## wrecking90 (May 5, 2011)

If your going to spend the money on a x3 or Dargel kat why not spend a hair more and get a Recon?


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Everyone's boat is the best


----------



## SuperDuty28 (Jun 7, 2011)

wrecking90 said:


> If your going to spend the money on a x3 or Dargel kat why not spend a hair more and get a Recon?


Not the same style boats. Recon is much more of a shallow water boat. It can handle a little chop, but not nearly as good in open bays as the X3 and Dargel. The X3 and Dargel are much better in rough open bays, but can't run as shallow. It's hard to compare a Recon to a X3 or Dargel. Now, comparing a Stingray Widebody would be a bit more fair. Widebody has much more speed than the Dargel and X3, but cant get up quite as shallow. But then again, I don't think I would consider a Widebody a "family" boat.

It's all about give and take.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dargel kat or X3


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

is this the thread that I tell the world how awesome my boat is?


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to think a big cat (tall bow cat) is as close as you're going to get with person requirements. I'm talking Darrel HDX 25 and Shallowsport X3. 

You're talking a good chunk of change. 

From there I'd be looking at El Pescador, Haynie Bigfoot, JH B240, Shallowsport 24v, there are a couple of others.

If you want more speed then the Majek 25, Haynie HO, Tran XLR8, etc. are good choices.

If you're wanting shallower and little less smooth then I'd looking into 22-24 ft class of cats.

I think budget, service location, and body of water run would help narrow it down.


----------



## Majek Master (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a Majek 23 Texas Slam With 200 SHO TRP. It is one of the best fishing boats I have fished. Very Shallow for as big a boat as it is. But it is as it was built to be an ALL Around Boat. It is not fast (40 MPH) it is not Totally Dry but its not wet either it is not not a bumpy ride at times but it will take a 4 foot chop,but it floats and gets up as skinny as 90% of most people need. It has tons of storage. And with the TRP if you can float in it you can get up in it. Not a specialty boat but Honestly a great all arounder. I fish with some Salty guys and everyone is impressed with this boat.


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Great Bay Boat*

Check out Blazerboats.com.The 2400 is an awesome rough water boat and floats in 15 inches of water.Just ordered a new one myself and you can hold the cost way down depending on how you want it rigged.Fifty to sixty five thousand dollar boat.Nephew has an 06 and have never been in a better boat for the big bays around here.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Haynie bigfoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Yes Kyle it is.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't read through this whole thread but all I'll say is whomever you decide to buy from make sure they are gonna still be there to help ya with your boat when problems arrive. There are some manufactures out there that are happy to sell ya the boat but disappear when you need em. I'll say that Transport boats are some stand up people that go out of their way to help. Disclaimer****I do NOT own a Transport boat....True customer service goes a long way.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

*well....*

i like pontoon boats....just sayin' :dance:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> i like pontoon boats....just sayin' :dance:


:bounce:


----------

